# Blu-ray ROM only: does it exist?



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm trying to find a Blu-ray ROM drive only (not a burner), but can't seem to find one. Surely not all BR PC drives are burners as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Yep, Pioneer makes a few different models, if you google BDC-202 it will turn up. I have one on order but it hasn't shown up yet, apparently there was a manufacturing delay with them but they are coming out any day.


----------



## Chance (Feb 6, 2007)

Was at my local fry's electronics a few weeks ago and they had some in stock for $299.
Whether or not you have a local fry's might make this info useless though.


----------



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

Really, there are Blu Ray ROM drive available? Are they OEM units? I've never seen a retail version. I've only seen the Blu Ray Burners and they usually run about $500. I'd think the extra $200 for the burner unit would be worth it. But that's just me and how I roll. :bigsmile:

Of course I don't actually plan to buy a BR or HDDVD burner any time soon. There's not really any need. Storage? Get an external HD which is cheaper and gives you more space.


----------

